# What do you think of the scared Jack Russel car advert



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

I wonder if anyone else is upset about the JR car advert. The one where he is a shaking quivering mess then turns into a confident over the top diva when he is in the car!

I know that dog trainers are pretty good and that they reward behaviour with treats but surely you would have to get a dog into this state in the first place. I can't see how it can be done without cruelty.

Anyone any opinions on this? I for one hate it !!!!! and by the way l can't remember what the make of car is either as l am so upset each time its on.


----------



## silver_pigeon (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Kittysoo....I totally agree with you!

I am upset at this advert, my boyfriend too, we both siad that it is sad because the dog is a quivering mess, it's a real shame that they couldn't find another way to get the message accross!

It is sad, the dog looks terrified quivering like that and it makes you wonder what they did to get that to happen!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Whenever an animal is used for an advert or film it is supervised by an animal welfare expert to ensure the animals are treated properly and do not suffer any stress or anxiety. Even if the animal is getting tired they demand it takes a break or has a chance to sleep.
I know the advert doesnt look particularly good but I can assure you there are strict regulations that have to be followed whilst the animal is on set.


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Bull you are probably right that animal welfare keep an eye on the dog but l still can't see how it was trained to be such a wreck.

Silver - you are right too - there is much better ways to sell cars than by making it look an animal is an emotional wreck and then the opposite.

If l was buying a car and l could remember what make it was - l would'nt buy it on principle now.

PS DH has just told me its a volkswagen by the way!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

It is a bit of a tasteless advert, it probably wont be on the air for very long for this reason! but I can garauntee you the animal wasnt suffering in any way, it just wouldnt be allowed.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet but I shall watch, quivering in a dog can be induced by exitement as well as fear, but I shall look out for it the rest of the body language that will give it away, if it was frightened its not acceptable.
I have a friend who worked with dogs for a number of years in films and tv, and the antics they get up to, to make it look like something its not are unbelieveable.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine quiver like that when we are at the vets or the kennels.


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

one of my dogs shakes when hes excited


----------



## Chloe the animal lover! (Mar 27, 2008)

I have seen this advert too. And by the looks of him he wasn't shaking with excitment. When i first got my dog Bess, she was like that. I had rescued her and i think she was badly treated before. I think they have done something to that poor poor puppy. It is quite funny actually because i was just speaking to my Mum about it earlier and then i see this post


----------



## gib (Mar 25, 2008)

I was just talking about this advert earlier. My friend and I dont like it, I understand that the dog wouldn't have been mistreated, but it just looks petrified. It made me go give my dog a hug.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most of the effects are done post production. Did you really think the dog was singing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I've spoken to one lady Yesterday - she p[osted to ITV Complains department very good letter about it - but unfortunately that address ahe was given - wosnt the right one. Any one could help to find the right address for her to send this complain again???? Please.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you for real? It's CGI


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats is such a good ad i like it 
and the one with the sheep where they get shaved and he shaves the dog as not got glasses, i think thats so funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone think that maybe the dog is really that nervous and the car really does make him more confident???  Only joking.



DaisyDuke said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the effects are done post production. Did you really think the dog was singing?


PMSL, exactly, it'll all be special effects, they aren't going to terrify a dog just for an advert! Like Bullbreeds said there are animal welfare standards that have to be upheld.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

my neice was tellin me bout this advert yestaday...she said it was funny.

aint seen it myself but i agree wiv ajsheop on this one, i doubt very much ther gonna trash a dog half to death for an advert.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

DaisyDuke said:


> Are you for real? It's CGI


It's actually a trained dog, the mouth is cgi but the trembling is on command.
UK Film and Television News - Confident Canine Stars For VW


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi good to see that people make an effort to respond to this.

I think the last comment was closest to the truth. I just don't know how it could be done but then l am not a trainer.

Obviously the singing was CGI but even if the animal was perfectly happy - l still don't think it was in very good taste. There are a lot of dogs that are in that state and for any one to think its funny, just imagine that dog was found in a street on a rescue program - nobody would be laughing then !

Anyway l have had my rant for the day - have a good weekend peeps. Kittysoo

Still we live in a strange old world!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

my brother said it is computer graphics. that are done post production all the dog has to do is stand there as still as possible


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i found this advert funny .but then i have dogs very similar in looks and behaviour ,lol im realieved to see the dog mouth is computerised while singing lol those awfull teeth 
my boy actually preformed this trick at crufts *he hurt a toe prior to going in the ring and looked even worse than the dog in the bank"30 minutes later i was at a trade stand and he was performing tricks 4 treats ,and a lady had seen him in the ring a couldnt believe it was the same dog


----------



## swirlycookie (Apr 6, 2008)

I can't believe you all think that the dog was trained to tremble! It was on a pad that vibrated and didn't cause the dog any harm. It's a well trained dog who lives with his owners in California. Oh and it was trained to bow its head - its not cruel! They are taking the advert off the air now, thanks to pointless complaints.


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have a jack russel terrier who is 8 mths old called monty and he has never acted like that i think t advert is horrible because the poor dog is obviously so scared


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

how did they get it 2 put its tail between its legs it doesnt look 2 happy 2 me my jack russel would never act like that n he is very well trained n will do pretty much everything


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

min will roll in to the submission position,shake and whimper on command she just picked it up living with us shes not realy scared just doing it for food and stuff


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

How do they get acting dogs to do most tricks you see ?????????? they are trained to do so in a very happy rewarding enviroment , the whole add is hysterical i cant belive some people thought it was real lol sometimes you have to look beyond what you see !!! computer graphics and a very well trained pooch . And also very clever advertising as far as i can see cos everyone is talking about it so either way the adverts hit its mark .


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

training is quite easy if you know your dog well. for example if your dog crawls along the floor when you place a treat a little infrount of him when he lies down then give him the command to crawl and go from there


----------



## kirsty23 (Apr 6, 2008)

kittysoo said:


> I wonder if anyone else is upset about the JR car advert. The one where he is a shaking quivering mess then turns into a confident over the top diva when he is in the car!
> 
> I know that dog trainers are pretty good and that they reward behaviour with treats but surely you would have to get a dog into this state in the first place. I can't see how it can be done without cruelty.
> 
> Anyone any opinions on this? I for one hate it !!!!! and by the way l can't remember what the make of car is either as l am so upset each time its on.


i think it is wrong too, poor thing, they should remove the advert i know so many people that hate it too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

what about them poor cats in that crusher advert!!!


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

claire - look on The Lair of the Crab of Ineffable Wisdom - a load of stuff by Joel Veitch that will probably crush your will to live loads of the cats from the crusha advert, they've been doing it for years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

claire said:


> what about them poor cats in that crusher advert!!!


whats that???


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Katherna said:


> claire - look on The Lair of the Crab of Ineffable Wisdom - a load of stuff by Joel Veitch that will probably crush your will to live loads of the cats from the crusha advert, they've been doing it for years.


pure talent!........


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

totaly! great milk shake to !


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

minnie said:


> totaly! great milk shake to !


yeah!!! i could just drink some now yum yum


----------



## simone (Aug 26, 2008)

My sister has a jack russell who is 5 years, he vibrates likes that dog in the advert, he is not scared or anything like that and is a personable little chap! She asked the vet why he shakes like that and his reply was that a lot of them vibrate and it is normal. So when I saw the advert I liked it as it did remind us of my sisters dog and was not offended or worried! I also noticed that the same dog is now in another advert for dog chews in which he or she does a forward roll.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Aug 24, 2008)

I thought the advert was soo funny! It's a shame its been took off the air due to complaints. I don't understand why people think the dog was suffering? Yeah the advert was meant to make it seem that way but I am pretty sure the dog would have been trained (hence why it got the part), well looked after and rewarded and not harmed at all. Not to mention the specail effects used too.


----------

